# Fish tank lighting



## Markh461 (Feb 12, 2017)

Hey guys, new to this forum and looking for a little advice, I recently got a 340Ltr tank and I am setting it up for Malawi cichlids just trying to work out the best lighting for them it's currently got T8 1050mm fluorescent single tube set up however build and starter needs replacing just don't want to waste money if something else is better for the tank might as well but new fittings.

Thoughts please


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

LEDs are inexpensive choice to look into


----------



## Markh461 (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks which ones would you recommend? I haven't had a large scale tank for awhile.


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

To name a few 
Fluval ecobright
Beamswork
Finnex
Current 
..all good leds 
Look into them on amazon and see what fits your budget

Which species of malawi are you planning on homing


----------



## Markh461 (Feb 12, 2017)

Was wanting a mating pair of moori and unsure on the rest really open to ideas as things seem to of changed since I last had some


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

As far as ideas on fish you could post on the malawi section to get input from people on stocking

But yea those lights cost from 50 to 100 bucks amd some change at the most for a 48in light


----------



## Kendall (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi all, I am new to this forum. I have had a little 10 gallon tank with just basic set up for a while but recently was given a 90 gallon tank from brother-in law (he got a new 150 gallon) and the lights to go with it. When he used it it was for a salt water tank with coral reef. Mine will be a freshwater tank with possible cichlids (cherry red, electric yellow), a Kuhli loach, a couple of pictus cats, a discus, one common plecostomous an angel and an African clawed frog or two. I also saw some type of catfish that was dark brown on top and white on the under belly. Not sure what this is if any of you know. Pretty cool looking though. The lights that came with it are two Coralife Square Pin Compact Fluorescent Lamp, 10K and two Coralife 50/50 Compact Bulb w/Straight Pin 65 Watt. I realize that this setup is primarily for saltwater coral reef aquariums but do you think this setup could work well for my freshwater tank also? I have the substrate, water, pump and lights going. I have not added any fish or decor yet. I will be getting a nice driftwood but otherwise just looking around. Any opinion on the possible fish I would like to put in the tank? Thanks!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Kendall said:


> Hi all, I am new to this forum. I have had a little 10 gallon tank with just basic set up for a while but recently was given a 90 gallon tank from brother-in law (he got a new 150 gallon) and the lights to go with it. When he used it it was for a salt water tank with coral reef. Mine will be a freshwater tank with possible cichlids (cherry red, electric yellow), a Kuhli loach, a couple of pictus cats, a discus, one common plecostomous an angel and an African clawed frog or two. I also saw some type of catfish that was dark brown on top and white on the under belly. Not sure what this is if any of you know. Pretty cool looking though. The lights that came with it are two Coralife Square Pin Compact Fluorescent Lamp, 10K and two Coralife 50/50 Compact Bulb w/Straight Pin 65 Watt. I realize that this setup is primarily for saltwater coral reef aquariums but do you think this setup could work well for my freshwater tank also? I have the substrate, water, pump and lights going. I have not added any fish or decor yet. I will be getting a nice driftwood but otherwise just looking around. Any opinion on the possible fish I would like to put in the tank? Thanks!


The lights are fine. I use the same lights myself.


----------



## Kendall (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks! When I get it all done I will post the pictures.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Sounds good.


----------



## SportDog (Jan 30, 2017)

I am really enjoying my Current USA Satellite LED. It has some really cool presets and allows you to program up to 4 different light settings. I usually leave mine on one of the cloud cover settings which gives the affect of the sun going behind and out from behind clouds. Keeping the kids off the remote; now that is another story lol


----------

